# How Do You Rig A Spoon?



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I was wondering what the best way is to rig a spoon? I am not sure what goes between the spoon and the line. Any help or pics would be appreciated. I am especially concerned with the spoon twisting the line......Thanks


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I tie on a swivel, small-med size with about 18inches of 25lb mono then tied to the spoon. The stronger line helps make it more durable and the swivel allows the spoon to spin properly. I have used this basic set-up for years and love throwing spoons in the surf. a 3/4oz gold is deadly for trout and macks, and it allows you to cast it easy and far. Whatever you do I would avoid using a steel leader, it will cause the spoon to not work properly. Although at times if the macks are in thick they can simply cut through mono fairly easy. In clear water though less is best and using a mono leader is def better for trout.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I tie 3" of wire to mine with a small barrel swivel and leave it rigged up-- make them the night before. otherwise the Flouro and a barrle swivel works as well, but in the surf spoons dont last long with all the smacks


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

The TTF spoons are sweet, they come with swivel attached already. All you do is tie it to your 18" to 24" mono leader and fish.


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

I use these. A bit pricey but by far the most weedless spoons I have used.

http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/p/FTU/c-hhlures/HH-RWS-N-P.html


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm going to have to say that I agree and disagree with some of the things said here. I agree that TTF spoons are nice, but I do not care for the swivel being at the spoon. It's not that it doesn't work, but where I fish in the Upper Laguna the grass is too thick for the swivel to be that close to the spoon. It picks up way to much grass, thus covering the spoon.

I like the swivel being tied to the main line with a clinch knot. I like a size 6 or 8 swivel. Be careful when you are choosing your swivels. I like the Mustad swivels as they seem to rotate much more freely than other brands, thus giving me zero line twist. I've used some swivels and the line twist I got was like I didn't even have a swivel. Here are a few links of the different swivels that I like. Any of these will work fine, so just find the one that your local tackle shop carries and choose that one.

http://www.mustad.no/catalog/product.php?id=328
http://www.mustad.no/catalog/product.php?id=343
http://www.mustad.no/catalog/product.php?id=336
http://www.mustad.no/catalog/product.php?id=339
http://www.mustad.no/catalog/product.php?id=327

I also suggest Power Pro for your main line. http://www.powerpro.com/ If you are using a braided line, I suggest running your main line through the eye of your swivel 2x before tieing your clinch knot. This will ensure a tight cinch to the swivel when using braid.

Then, get you some Seaguar Flourocarbon leader material. I like the Red Label in 25 lb., http://www.seaguar.com/Products_RL-LDR.html. I cut off a piece about 30" long. By the time you tie your knots to the swivel and to the spoon, you'll have used up about 6" of line, leaving you with about a 24" leader. This will give you enough leader material that if you get frayed or have a knot getting loose, you can cut and retie a few times before your leader gets too short to use. I don't like having a leader that is any shorter than about 12" - 14" at the absolute minimum. When I'm in the boat, I won't let it get shorter than 16" or so. When I'm wading, that's when I'll let it get down to a foot or just over a foot in length before I'm retieing a new leader.

I use clinch knots on nearly everything I fish with. I prefer a loop knot on top waters, uni to uni for main line to leader applications, but everything else is a clinch knot. Here is a link to what I use: http://www.animatedknots.com/improv...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

Here are some of the spoons that I use as well.

http://www.bagleybait.com/27.html
http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/p/FTU/c-Johnson/PF-SM1-2.html
I also like Cajun Spoons, "Flats Intruder". The only place to get these spoons are at Stiffy Products in Corpus Christi, TX that I know of. They make well built spoon.

I hope this helps you. Should you have any questions, as always, feel free to contact me at anytime.

Best Regards,
Jimmie Dooms


----------



## MackFisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

*Not detailed enough.......*

Jimmie your response wasn't detailed enough.

:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

MackFisherman said:


> Jimmie your response wasn't detailed enough.
> 
> :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
> 
> Thanks for the info.


That's funny Mack. :fish:

Lots of good information. Sometimes, I just tie the spoon directly to my line. That will give you the best action on the spoon.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I don't think a spoon is supposed to spin. If I am correct it is supposed to wobble back and forth. I have never used a swivel for a spoon.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

*x2...what Jimmie said!*

Wow! Jimmie, that was a great response.

You can also get the Cajun Spoon "Flats Intruder" at www.buytackle.com. I am sure that there are probably other internet stores that sell it as well, but that is the only one that I am familiar with!

A lot of times, I just tie the spoon directly to the line with a Surgeon's Loop knot. I have never had a problem, but I will definitely look at the clinch knot that Jimmie referred to. The key is to allow the spoon to move properly.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Great info Capt.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for the greenie's.... just trying to help out. :redface: 

Also, in response to Fishin' Soldier, yes, some spoons are meant to wobble, such as Nemire Spoons. Spoons such as the ones that I mentioned spin when retrieved at speed, if you slow them down, yes they will wobble.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome info. I guess I have only used the ones that wobble. I am sure that you will have to have a swivel if they are spinning.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

That gold 3/4 oz Johnson Sprite does it for me. When in the surf where the smacks are I too add about 3" of wire then a swivel. When in the bay I use the 20-25# stest like mentioned above. 

A tip an old salt gave me that works is to use some white electrical tape on the bottom or concave side of the spoon to replicate the white side of a bait fish. Flash gold, flash white....flounder love it! daddyhoney


----------



## Dell (Sep 10, 2005)

I allways use a loop knot to tie on to the spoon, the Miirolure knot is easy to tie so is the Rapala knot


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0002809314097a.shtml

I was always concerned about tying directly to the spoon because of the way the hole is punched in the spoon. I see that Captain Jimmie uses a spoon that has sort of an eyelet made of wire to tie on to. I wouldn't be as concerned if my spoons had that wire eyelet, but I have a bunch of Sprite Spoons (link provided), so I was worried that if a big fish got on, it may compromise my clinch knot by rubbing the part that is through the hole of the spoon. So with the Sprite Spoons with the hole punched in them, I guess I could tie on a length of Seagaur right to the spoon, then the barrel swivel between the Seagaur and my main line? That sounds like it would work. I have found that I have a hard time with barrel swivels when reeling back in, I tend to get them stuck in my guide tip. Does anyone have that problem, It always seems to get me?

Thanks a bunch to Captain Jimmie Dooms for providing such a great detailed explanation. I hope it helps several of us on here.......


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Spoon Knots*



Dell said:


> I allways use a loop knot to tie on to the spoon, the Miirolure knot is easy to tie so is the Rapala knot


I do the same because if you use a swivel on the spoon, the smacks et al will hit the swivel instead of the spoon and cut you off.

I sometimes, for sentimental reasons, tie on a Rangatang* spoon which is similar to a Krocodile, but has hooks on the front plus a little clicker.

My cousins and I have landed over a hundred trout and redfish in a day with it. C2

* I deliberately misspelled the name because the computer doesn' t like some terminology; giving you all asterisks. C2


----------

